Ask HN: How to bring site in Google News? - MarkHub
======
chris_va
I am not sure what your question is...

If you mean, how can you be included in Google News?

[https://support.google.com/news/publisher/answer/40787?hl=en](https://support.google.com/news/publisher/answer/40787?hl=en)

~~~
MarkHub
Thanks for your reply!

Yeah, you got my question rightly and i have already gone through google
support recommendation. I have seen some site which don't have sufficient no.
of post as some blog suggest and they are in Google news. Hardly 20 post been
done, one month old site and they are in google news. So i want to know more
about it. Any help would be much appreciated.

~~~
rahimnathwani
"Yeah, you got my question rightly and i have already gone through google
support recommendation."

Do you mean you've already implemented all of the guidelines listed on that
page (listed under 'News technical guidelines' and 'Additional News inclusion
guidelines') as well as the linked 'webmaster quality guidelines'? And _after_
implementing those, you applied for inclusion in the Publisher Center?

"I have seen some site which don't have sufficient no. of post as some blog
suggest and they are in Google news."

The guidelines on the support page don't mention any minimum quantity of
articles.

"Hardly 20 post been done, one month old site and they are in google news."

The guidelines on that page don't mention any minimum site age.

It's not clear from your post. Is your objective to get your own site listed,
or to get these other small/new sites delisted?

